# We have made it to the Mosel.



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We caught the tunnel last night at 10.30,it was the easiest journey to Folkestone we have ever had.Also the Tunnel crossing went smoothly.We did leave very early just incase there were any problems and managed to get on two hours early.The tunnel was deserted when we first got there,a few cars in the car park,but not one motorhome or coach in the waiting area.
We headed straight to a lovely aire at a place called Watten, and after a good nights sleep and waking to glorious sunshine we headed off towards the Mosel.
After a good drive in the sunshine we arrived at Saarburg, and you guessed it,to torrential rain.We are in a lovely Stelplatz right on the Mosel river,so fingers crossed the weather will pick up for tomorrow.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Enjoy and keep the posts coming if and when you have time.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

deefordog said:


> Enjoy and keep the posts coming if and when you have time.


Yes I will keep reporting in if and when i get internet.We are lucky today as this stelplatz has good free wifi.
Also I hope the rain clears up,its hammering down at the moment.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hope you have a great time. Unfortunately all the Aires were full when we were there in October.

There's a super Aire on the Rhine at Bacharach, especially if you can get on the front row right on the Rhine. There's so much activity with barges, sightseeing boats, etc.its right next to a campsite.

Keep the posts coming.

Val


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Have a good trip...we stayed at Watten last year....a really pleasant place....if it's not full!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

oldtart said:


> Hope you have a great time. Unfortunately all the Aires were full when we were there in October.
> 
> There's a super Aire on the Rhine at Bacharach, especially if you can get on the front row right on the Rhine. There's so much activity with barges, sightseeing boats, etc.its right next to a campsite.
> 
> ...


That sounds good,we are going to head that way in a few days so will get there early to see if we can get a river side spot.:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

EJB said:


> Have a good trip...we stayed at Watten last year....a really pleasant place....if it's not full!


We were very lucky,we got the last spot>


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

When we visited there were two French MHs that were 'joined at the hip' and seemed to be semi permanent.....very nice all the same:wink2:


PS. Was very surprised to see the 'new looking community centre next door seemingly unused and deserted! Very odd?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

PS. Was very surprised to see the 'new looking community centre next door seemingly unused and deserted! Very odd?[/QUOTE]

Yes we saw that, completely deserted.Looks like alot of effort has gone into it for nothing.Praps ran out out money.:frown2:


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We'll be on our way in just over a week so looking forward to reading more of your posts.

Cazzie


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cazzie said:


> We'll be on our way in just over a week so looking forward to reading more of your posts.
> 
> Cazzie


When you come cazzie can you pack some sunshine,we left it all in Cambridgeshire on Saturday.:frown2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We did the Mosel for 3 weeks last September. It was busy but there was room on the stellplatzes especially if arriving late morning. The weather was very good. My favorites were the yacht hafen at Neumagen and Losnich where there was a good wine cellar with great hospitality. Be back there next weekend to pick up some wine on our way deeper into Germany. Weather forecast is showing a thunderstorm tomorrow so hopefully it will clear the air. It is looking ok from Wednesday onwards.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Unfortunately we had to move on after a couple of days to meet friends in limburg but we did manage to buy three cases of wine and have them delivered to the MH! I could have stayed longer just watching the boats sail by!

I loved Limburg. Unusual shops in the old part and some really interesting buildings. There. Is a decent campsite, within walking distance, again on a river and we did a lovely river cruise. 

Val


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We did about 5 days on Stellplatz in the Mosel this July.

It was full of MHs, although we never failed to get parked, but normally arrive 1400 ish.

Everything was OK but a bit regimented. No complaints, but not the nice Aires we are used in France.

Maybe it is OK in Nov. (previous poster said busy in Oct.)

River is OK - but barges do not beat water-rats and other river life. at least in my book.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Joe you idiot! Saarberg is on the river Saar not the Mosel!! Just saying. 

We were on that Stellplatz a few weeks ago. We also spent 5 days on the massive one at Klusserath (actually on the real Mosel) awaiting repairs at a garage Erneboy sent us to. The one at Klusserath has tons of space and I Cannot imagine it ever being full.

In Provence now. Weather is rubbish everywhere yesterday and today but due to be good from tomorrow onwards.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We enjoyed the Mosel

But if you have a dog, check fully that there are no ducks on the banks were they exit the water

We didn't and he stank all night as his coat dried

Albert loved the barges, I enjoyed the cycling along the banks 

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> We enjoyed the Mosel
> 
> We didn't and he stank all night as his coat dried
> 
> Aldra


?????

He rolled in the duck **** or what?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No

He came out up the bank and through the water full of duck ****

You don't see it

But boy do you smell it later

Aldra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

rayc said:


> We did the Mosel for 3 weeks last September. It was busy but there was room on the stellplatzes especially if arriving late morning. The weather was very good. My favorites were the yacht hafen at Neumagen and Losnich where there was a good wine cellar with great hospitality. Be back there next weekend to pick up some wine on our way deeper into Germany. Weather forecast is showing a thunderstorm tomorrow so hopefully it will clear the air. It is looking ok from Wednesday onwards.


Can I have that in writing Ray?:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Joe you idiot! Saarberg is on the river Saar not the Mosel!! Just saying.
> 
> We were on that Stellplatz a few weeks ago. We also spent 5 days on the massive one at Klusserath (actually on the real Mosel) awaiting repairs at a garage Erneboy sent us to. The one at Klusserath has tons of space and I Cannot imagine it ever being full.
> 
> In Provence now. Weather is rubbish everywhere yesterday and today but due to be good from tomorrow onwards.


Ok smart arse,should of put Mosel area1>


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Stayed another day in Saarburg.The weather better today,just the odd short burst of heavy rain.So we took a scooter ride to Trier.Busy town,and well worth a look.Had a lovely lunch in Trier,but did find it difficult to find a nice German restaurant.There are scores of fast food cafes,and we like to sample the local food.
Any way we are sitting here trying to decide were to head to next.I will report in next time we get wifi.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

rayc said:


> We did the Mosel for 3 weeks last September. It was busy but there was room on the stellplatzes especially if arriving late morning. The weather was very good. My favorites were the yacht hafen at Neumagen and Losnich where there was a good wine cellar with great hospitality. Be back there next weekend to pick up some wine on our way deeper into Germany. Weather forecast is showing a thunderstorm tomorrow so hopefully it will clear the air. It is looking ok from Wednesday onwards.


Ray - Whilst there try our favourite stellplatz at Minheim, just along the road from Neumagen. Hardstanding with a grass area to each separated pitch. Good grub & wine at the only hotel in the village. Quite. Thinking about it I might just head back again for the third time this year - boring or what? Must admit that the service facilities at Neumagen are good though.

Ron


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

jo662 said:


> Stayed another day in Saarburg.The weather better today,just the odd short burst of heavy rain.So we took a scooter ride to Trier.Busy town,and well worth a look.Had a lovely lunch in Trier,but did find it difficult to find a nice German restaurant.There are scores of fast food cafes,and we like to sample the local food.
> Any way we are sitting here trying to decide were to head to next.I will report in next time we get wifi.


John - can you tell me more about the scooter & carrier? PM if you can when you get a chance.

Thanks & keep on enjoying.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Stayed another day in Saarburg.The weather better today,just the odd short burst of heavy rain.So we took a scooter ride to Trier.Busy town,and well worth a look.Had a lovely lunch in Trier,but did find it difficult to find a nice German restaurant.There are scores of fast food cafes,and we like to sample the local food.
> Any way we are sitting here trying to decide were to head to next.I will report in next time we get wifi.


Trier Hospital was very good. Michelle got her ankle Xrayed there. 

Didnt see much else.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We are heading there this Thursday so reading with interest


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMLS said:


> We are heading there this Thursday so reading with interest


Trier hospital? What's the problem?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

rayc said:


> We did the Mosel for 3 weeks last September. It was busy but there was room on the stellplatzes especially if arriving late morning. The weather was very good. My favorites were the yacht hafen at Neumagen and Losnich where there was a good wine cellar with great hospitality. Be back there next weekend to pick up some wine on our way deeper into Germany. Weather forecast is showing a thunderstorm tomorrow so hopefully it will clear the air. It is looking ok from Wednesday onwards.


Just arrived at Yacht Hafen Neumagen.Thank you Ray,it is a lovely spot.We are going to explore Piesport,Minheim and Wintrich from here.
And the weather is getting better everyday.:grin2:
We are surprised after reading alot on here about Germany,we have been able to get wifi in the Stelplatz,the tv works to,and also used our credit card in restaurants.Praps it is a flook and will all disappear the deeper we go along the Mosel.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Just arrived at Yacht Hafen Neumagen.Thank you Ray,it is a lovely spot.


Great little bar on the crossroads just up from the Hafen. Red wine and flamkuche on a sunny evening is just the thing. This is us and fellow MHF members there last year.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayc said:


> Great little bar on the crossroads just up from the Hafen. Red wine and flamkuche on a sunny evening is just the thing. This is us and fellow MHF members there last year.


Ray

Identities please. It's good to put faces to Members' names.

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> Identities please. It's good to put faces to Members' names.
> 
> Geoff


L to R round the table as you look at it:
Alan and Sue [alanandsue]
Reesa [smurfinguk]
Lesley [rayc]
Ray [rayc]
Eric [smurfinguk]
That is Eric is sitting between Alan and Ray


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Trier hospital? What's the problem?


HA ha, the Mosel rather than the hospital at Trier specifically. Touch wood as we did end up in A&E on our visit to France at Easter.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Ray.

Nice to meet you all.

I have never met any other MHF Members on our travels, only 2 by appointment. That is probably explained by the fact that we wildcamp mostly,but with use of Aires/Stellplatzen, but often alone - is there a message there?

Geoff


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Had a great day.Headed over to Piesport and Minhiem and carried on to Bernkastel Kues where we had a lovely late lunch.
Bernkastel Kues is a really nice place to visit,with plenty of bars and restaurants to choose from.
We had our first German sausage here.The weather is definetly on the up,so bring it on.
Tomorrow we are going to head to Cochem we think, but will be staying on this lovely aire at Neumagen 
for another night as it takes some beating.The showers a very clean,and there is wifi obviously for 2 euros for 24 hours.
Also there are quite a choice of restaurants to choose from,so we will be sampling one of them tomorrow.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont know if anybody is interested,but here is another report of our day.

We woke upto wall to wall sunshine, so had a morning round the van soaking in the rays.Then we decided against Cochem and headed to Traben Trarbach.
Well I was abit disappointed.All it really has is a lovely gate on the bridge,well thats all we could see after a stroll around the town,im sure someone will tell me what i missed.
Anyway, we had a lovely lunch in a river side restaurant and headed back to Neumagen to soak up the last of the days sun.
I must say reading that back sounds kinda boring,but the day has flown by and we have enjoyed our selves.:grin2:


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

Heading that way via Calais tomorrow. Hoping the weather is better than Helensburgh and Scotland were this morning. Mosel first and the Rhein later with a bit of Lorraine and Alsace followed by the area around Waldshut-Tiengen. First big trip in a MH. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Thanks Ray.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.
> 
> ...


Well we are patiently waiting to meet you

Appointment or accident

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sevenup said:


> Heading that way via Calais tomorrow. Hoping the weather is better than Helensburgh and Scotland were this morning. Mosel first and the Rhein later with a bit of Lorraine and Alsace followed by the area around Waldshut-Tiengen. First big trip in a MH. Really looking forward to it.


Good luck with your first big adventure.
The weather has been getting better every day so your timing is spot on!:grin2:


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

jo662 said:


> I dont know if anybody is interested,but here is another report of our day.
> 
> We woke upto wall to wall sunshine, so had a morning round the van soaking in the rays.Then we decided against Cochem and headed to Traben Trarbach.
> Well I was abit disappointed.All it really has is a lovely gate on the bridge,well thats all we could see after a stroll around the town,im sure someone will tell me what i missed.
> ...


I'm very interested Jo so please keep the reports coming.

Have a good time Sevenup, we will be a week behind you!

Cazzie


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi jo662
Yes. Please keep the posts going.

I'm really interested as we used to live in Frankfurt on Main in the 70's and spend most weekends camping in our tent or later caravan on the Rhine at weekends. Longer trips were on the Moselle.

You're really bringing back some happy memories. Thank you.

Val


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well we stayed at Bacharach yesterday,a lovely place with narrow streets,bars and restaurants.We found a nice restaurant for a late lunch,and a bar for a few beers.We stayed on the Stalplatz just outside of the campsite.But it rained from early evening until this morning.And with most Stelplatz the standing goes like lime and treads everywere.
Today we have moved on to Koblenz,on the campsite were the Mosell meets the Rhein.A lovely clean site if a bit expensive.
We are now about to explore the town.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We spent a lovely afternoon/evening in Koblenz.
We took a footferry across the river from the campsite to the German corner,which has an open air concert tomorrow night with a German guy called Adel Tawil.{made up name}.
We had one of the best meals in a long time in a restaurant called the Dormont.
Highly recommended,and very friendly service.
In two minds whether to move on to Cochem tomorrow or stay here another night,as think Saturday could be a busy time to be looking for a place to stay.
Anyway,will check in tomorrow.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I'd be tempted to stay put, though you might have moved on already!

Hope the weather stays fine for you. 

Isn't Cochem back on the Moselle?

Val


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

jo662 said:


> We spent a lovely afternoon/evening in Koblenz.
> We took a footferry across the river from the campsite to the German corner,which has an open air concert tomorrow night with a German guy called Adel Tawil.{made up name}.
> We had one of the best meals in a long time in a restaurant called the Dormont.
> Highly recommended,and very friendly service.
> ...


Hope you headed back to Cochem as they have one of the best firework displays you will ever see on the last Saturday in August every year. A barge comes along the river under cover of darkness and opens fire on the castle which then returns the fire until burning down. Perhaps worth noting for a future visit?

Ron


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

ob1 said:


> Hope you headed back to Cochem as they have one of the best firework displays you will ever see on the last Saturday in August every year. A barge comes along the river under cover of darkness and opens fire on the castle which then returns the fire until burning down. Perhaps worth noting for a future visit?
> 
> Ron


Went for a ride to Cochem today and there was so much going on.Bands playing in the square,and umpar bands playing in the streets.Had a great day and lovely lunch.
But came away around six as was so hot today.So disappointed now reading this and not staying to see the fireworks,but didnt know about it.Will next year hopefully.:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

oldtart said:


> I'd be tempted to stay put, though you might have moved on already!
> 
> Hope the weather stays fine for you.
> 
> ...


 Yes we stayed in Koblenz another night.We woke to clear blue skies so wasan easy decision.After spening the morning sitting in the sun we headed to Cochem,which is only a 34 mile ride.Had a great day there.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are heading back towards the tunnel tomorrow I`m afraid.:frown2:
Has anyone got any recommendations for a half way stop for sunday night and a over night stop at Ypres for Monday night?


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Monschau, near the Belguim border, a really quaint old town, famous in Germany but hardly known to the Brits, is well worth a visit. Has spaces for motorhomes in the town car park, also a camp site. About 80 miles across country leaving about 170 to Ypres. Not exactly half way but an interesting stop en route.

Incidentally, this weekend is Cochems main wine festival, which is the reason that it was buzzing. I'm surprised that you were able to find somewhere to park as its so popular! Mind you it's never dull there, that is unless it's raining. But then that and the sun is what makes the grapes grow.

Ron


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

ob1 said:


> Monschau, near the Belguim border, a really quaint old town, famous in Germany but hardly known to the Brits, is well worth a visit. Has spaces for motorhomes in the town car park, also a camp site. About 80 miles across country leaving about 170 to Ypres. Not exactly half way but an interesting stop en route.
> 
> Incidentally, this weekend is Cochems main wine festival, which is the reason that it was buzzing. I'm surprised that you were able to find somewhere to park as its so popular! Mind you it's never dull there, that is unless it's raining. But then that and the sun is what makes the grapes grow.
> 
> Ron


Stopped off at Monschau for lunch,but didnt fancy staying as the motorhome park was busy.So we kicked on to Ypres,got there quite late so we stayed in a small square in the town.We spent a nice day at Ypres,there are plenty of bars and restaurants.And seeing the Menin gate ceremony was very moving and well worth seeing,makes you think how lucky we are.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

*The Final Curtain*

Well we arrived at Cite Europe late last night ready for an early tunnel crossing.We were surprised how quiet it was,nothing of the migrant problem of recent weeks.In October we saw a fair few migrants wandering around the motorhomes at Cite Europe,last night we didnt see one.
Any way we crossed this morning without incident and hardly any delays.And tomorrow back to work!:frown2:


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad you had a good time & thanks for all the information.
We are off early tomorrow morning.
Hoping the weather will be kind to us so we can make the most of those cycle paths.

Cazzie


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cazzie said:


> Glad you had a good time & thanks for all the information.
> We are off early tomorrow morning.
> Hoping the weather will be kind to us so we can make the most of those cycle paths.
> 
> Cazzie


The weather most of the time and when we left was very good so hopefully you will find it the same.
Have a great time and keep us informed with what you are up to.
How long are you going for?


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Not quite reached the Mosel yet but we are here at Saarburg and making the most of the free WiFi!
There is a big wine festival on this weekend and the fireworks and music were great last night.
Weather could be better - not very warm and a bit showery but we have managed a good cycle ride this morning. Off up the town again soon as we can hear the bands playing again.
We are moving on to the Mosel tomorrow.

Cazzie


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cazzie said:


> Not quite reached the Mosel yet but we are here at Saarburg and making the most of the free WiFi!
> There is a big wine festival on this weekend and the fireworks and music were great last night.
> Weather could be better - not very warm and a bit showery but we have managed a good cycle ride this morning. Off up the town again soon as we can hear the bands playing again.
> We are moving on to the Mosel tomorrow.
> ...


Hi Cazzie
Thats a great site,I hope you have as much fun as we did.
You fell lucky with the wine festival.
I hope the weather picks up for you,im sure it will.

Please keep us informed of your travels.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Enjoy
We loved Saarburg

Shadow enjoyed the river, a bit too much

The Mosel great for cycling

Sandra


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We are just back from our trip (27th August to 8th Sept) and had an excellent time;

* Used tunnel for the first time with Tesco vouchers and now converted as the way to travel
* Stayed at a great aire in Hans Sur Lesse, Belgium on the way down and enjoyed an interesting trip to the caves.
* Started off by staying at the Landal Waarsberg campsite above Saarburg (on the Saar not Mosel) and enjoyed wonderful views across the vineyards and numerous runs on their toboggan ride, swimming pool and mini golf.
* Moved onto Wintrich - Great Stelplatz, free wifi, quiet town
* Moved onto Zell (interesting town with great wine story, campsite expensive, Stelplatz better option), then Riah where we hired canoes and then onto Pinderich.
* Moved onto Cochem. Another interesting town but campsite bit expensive for what it was. Great swimming pool adjacent with slides etc.
* Moved onto Burgen (good circular MTB ride up into the hills, round the back of the town and down through woods alongside a stream).
Stayed on the Stelplatz on the Knaus campsite. Very good value 
* Return trip stayed at one of our favourite aires just outside Brugge in Beernam and spent a great evening in the adjacent marina clubhouse.
* Final leg again trouble free on tunnel with no sign of any trouble.

Found Germany cheap and go all the way there and back on fast roads without paying a single toll without difficulty

Just booked evening classes in German as a surprisingly number we met did not speak English and have embarrassed me into submission!


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Heading off next week to the same area, via Polch to have the habitation door fixed at Niesmann Bischoff factory. I have cut and pasted all the recommended stellplatz to stop off at. Hope the weather holds up! Going via tunnel using our last crossing on our annual pass, hope no issues at Calais.


----------

